
'Cold Blue' Shows the B-17 Bomber Like You've Never Seen It Before - spking
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a27442948/cold-blue-b17-documentary/
======
nick_kline
This looks great, maybe I'll go on May 23rd when it's in theaters. A new doc
on B-17 using unseen footage, the real experience of flying (and some who died
apparently) as a gunner.

------
Fjolsvith
I'll be there. My grandfather lived through 23 missions in the B-17.

